# another newbie, oh yeah!



## fashionate (Aug 3, 2008)

Hey there fellow makeup addicts 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I am new here but makeup has been a burning passion for a looong time! I hope to have a great time here with you all, this website seems to be filled with constructive information and by what I saw in the forums, really talented artists!
You'll see more from me for sure! Take care <3


----------



## Brittni (Aug 3, 2008)

chyea. 8) Welcome hun!


----------



## aleksis210 (Aug 3, 2008)




----------



## coachkitten (Aug 3, 2008)

Welcome to Specktra!


----------



## Lipglass*Lover* (Aug 3, 2008)




----------



## fashionate (Aug 3, 2008)

thank you girls <3


----------



## k.a.t (Aug 3, 2008)

Welcome!


----------



## msmack (Aug 5, 2008)

Welcome to Specktra!


----------



## lovebuggyboo (Aug 26, 2008)




----------



## glam8babe (Aug 31, 2008)

welcome!


----------



## melliquor (Aug 31, 2008)

Welcome.


----------



## kimmy (Sep 2, 2008)

welcome to the forums!


----------

